# How to sell handguns in Arizona



## Ironwil (Jan 12, 2011)

I've never sold a gun before, and am looking to sell my Ruger P94. Of course I could go to Cabelas, but they'd give me next to nothing for it and make most of the money. I am not in a big rush, so posting in a classified section or something would be fine. What I need to know is:

1. What are good sites for determining the resale value of specific guns? I've looked around for a general idea of what a P94 goes for, but want to be certain.
2. What kind of documentation should I process for the legal sale of my gun? I want to make certain that, after the purchase, the registration is no longer in my name. 
3. Any other bits of advice for selling handguns.

The first question is the least important, as I can get a general idea by doing Google searches. Also, my P94 suffers from FTE's sometimes, which I believe is a result of it being stored for 12 years with a loaded clip. I'm thinking seriously to buy a new magazine prior to selling the gun, to test it and make certain that is indeed the cause. Other than the FTE's, the gun is in perfect shape. Probably no more than a few hundred rounds have been fired through it (well over a decade in storage without being fired). I will of course inform prospective buyers about the FTE's if I don't buy the magazine or if that doesn't fix the issue.

Any constructive advice would be appreciated!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

You might try finding a gun shop that will sell your pistol on consignment and charge you a flat fee for the service, mine charges 35.00 and they do the paperwork. They can also look up the value for you.....JJ


----------

